# UT3 V1.1 No CD crack



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 4, 2008)

Does anyone have a No cd crack for this version.. Wanna keep my Cd in pristine condition..

Thanks.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 4, 2008)

Brace for thread lock in t-minus: 4.....3.....2....


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

Um.. the game doesn't require a CD inserted in order to play.


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Apr 4, 2008)

But No cd cracks are legal?


----------

